
Groupon Stock Spike Probed - mjfern
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303879604577410503063634984.html
======
maybird
Has this type of probe ever resulted in action?

------
fleitz
An investigation by FINRA should nicely paper over any wrong doing just like
their investigation into Madoff found no irregularities.

If it's really serious the SEC might also have to find no evidence of
wrongdoing, and perhaps if it was egregious the violators will have to pay the
SEC and promise to stop doing whatever it is the violators and the SEC have
agreed doesn't constitute guilt.

~~~
beagle3
This is a succinct, humorous, and sadly - also extremely accurate description
of how these things work.

------
DanBC
That's a poor quality chart on the WSJ page.

